# NBC HD



## dblake15 (Sep 29, 2006)

Anyone else not seeing full HD on NBC for the NFL game?? Come on, first game of the season and once again NBC cannot get it right.


----------



## bpress85 (Sep 4, 2007)

I am also in the Chicago market and my NBC HD is not in full format.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

"Full" HD here in Minnesota (as full as NBC HD _can_ be with their wasted bandwidth on WeatherPlus+  ).

Sounds like an affiliate problem. Do you have severe weather this evening (that might cause a scroll/insert that in SD)?


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

I was just thinking that the pic is sub-par. Fuzzy and washed out colors 
Unless the fog has rolled into indy? LOL


----------



## devotiondoubt (Jul 10, 2007)

this is not good.


----------



## bpress85 (Sep 4, 2007)

mine just corrected itself


----------



## devotiondoubt (Jul 10, 2007)

well someone just flipped the switch.


----------



## dblake15 (Sep 29, 2006)

syphix are you using OTA or D*?? Why does the NFL even give them any kind of contract. NBC is turning into the EA of tv


----------



## dblake15 (Sep 29, 2006)

ha ha haha it would be nice if the producers actually watched the game. Great job NBC


----------



## ksninew (Sep 30, 2006)

HD in Chicago now


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

The local NBC channel in Phoenix is in HD. Complain to your local NBC station.


----------



## compnurd (Apr 23, 2007)

Full here but it looks like CRAP


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

dblake15 said:


> syphix are you using OTA or D*?? Why does the NFL even give them any kind of contract. NBC is turning into the EA of tv


D*...too far away for OTA.

The issue you are/were dealing with was likely an affiliate issue, not a network issue. Football on NBC for me (on KARE-DT) has been HD from the start tonight. Not the _best_ HD thanks to their sub-channel....but "HD". You would think that they could at _least_ just turn off the WeatherPlus+ channel during their one football game a week...


----------



## turbovr6 (May 17, 2007)

compnurd said:


> Full here but it looks like CRAP


Still crap in NJ. But the colors on the little peacock in the lower left corner are bright and sharp. Damn you NBC


----------



## Spike (Jul 4, 2007)

I'm watching it over the air here near chicago. It looks really soft. Lacks POP. 

Hmmm!? I wonder if I can reach the Rockford HD channel from here.

Worth a try.

ROFLOL. the HD Commercial Looks better than the game on 5-1. How funny!


----------



## raoul5788 (May 14, 2006)

Here in CT the ota is fine but the D* mpeg4 looks terrible.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

raoul5788 said:


> Here in CT the ota is fine but the D* mpeg4 looks terrible.


That's not D*'s fault...sports on NBC looks terrible because they waste bandwidth on their subchannel, WeatherPlus+.


----------



## RUBBLE (Mar 6, 2006)

The college game on ESPN is much sharper. Sound is better too.


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

Lots of blocking on NBC over D*. I haven't tried OTA yet. Raoul is pretty close to his NBC affiliate's antenna so his OTA should be good.


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

RUBBLE said:


> The college game on ESPN is much sharper. Sound is better too.


I am watching D* and the sound is wierd. Some crackling/rain sound in my rear and back channels. No it is not my speakers, at least it better not be for what I paid.


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

syphix said:


> "Full" HD here in Minnesota


KARE is not full HD on my set


----------



## TMullenJr (Feb 23, 2006)

I was signing on to see if anybody else was experiencing issues. Before I could finish logging in, a message popped on screen saying don't call, they're aware of the issue. A couple of minutes later, everything seemed fine.

The issue I had (in CT on WVIT) was really bad pixelation & it was changing to what I can only describe as a monochrome appearance.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Ronder said:


> KARE is not full HD on my set


Well, it _was_ here...it's dumbed down to SD now...what's going on NBC??


----------



## KHook321 (Jun 15, 2007)

My affiliate (WEYI in Michigan) is showing the full widescreen HD. Looks great.


----------



## syphix (Jun 23, 2004)

Found this post by KARE 11's Director of Technology, Jeff Phillips:


> We're looking at upgrading our HDTV encoder. Up to this point, we've been using a Harris Flexicoder.
> We installed a Harris NetVX encoder this morning. Let me know what you think -- especially with NBC's NFL football coverage (starts tonight).


Wow...what a great time to be "testing" HD encoders...on the first night of NFL... 

EDIT: Looks like it's back on KARE (in Minneapolis) on D*...


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

Kare in MN just went full HD


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

I think that I need to get my OTA setup. That way I can compare both OTA and D*. I have a couple of 11 trunks already run I just need to setup the antenna.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

slightly OT, but worth mentioning:

Most stations use a very simple switch to go between scaled SD and "true" HD. I mean, like as in a light switch. Even very large stations like LA locals do this. Someone actually has to flip the switch to go from the SD feed to the HD feed.


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> slightly OT, but worth mentioning:
> 
> Most stations use a very simple switch to go between scaled SD and "true" HD. I mean, like as in a light switch. Even very large stations like LA locals do this. Someone actually has to flip the switch to go from the SD feed to the HD feed.


Well you are kinda right. Unless there are issues that they are working on, Automation usually controls the switching. The switch itself is hopefully a lot more robust than a light switch. lol


----------



## HeavyD3 (Aug 1, 2007)

DrZaiusATL said:


> I am watching D* and the sound is wierd. Some crackling/rain sound in my rear and back channels. No it is not my speakers, at least it better not be for what I paid.


Hey, me too. I keep looking outside to see if it's raining or if the sprinkler is hitting my deck. :nono:


----------



## DrZaiusATL (Sep 5, 2007)

HeavyD3 said:


> Hey, me too. I keep looking outside to see if it's raining or if the sprinkler is hitting my deck. :nono:


I am so glad that someone else is hearing it........:goodjob: !Devil_lol


----------



## MrLatte (Aug 19, 2007)

I haven't had HD for very long (2 weeks?) but was wondering if the blocky pixelization is normal for the NBC NFL game. Only really see it in the backgrounds and not all the time. Looks like bad MPEG4 artifacts.

Viewing on Seattle KING 5 via DirecTV.

I watched a college game last week on ESPN HD and it seemed to look much better.


----------



## n3ntj (Dec 18, 2006)

It's probably cause it was on NBC.


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

raoul5788 said:


> Here in CT the ota is fine but the D* mpeg4 looks terrible.


same here in raleigh, watching OTA looks great MPEG4 looks fuzzy, NBC national on HD 82 looks better than the local MPEG but not as good as the OTA. DAMN NBC


----------



## Araxen (Dec 18, 2005)

Chicago HD tonight was borked for a few minutes at the beginning of the game. Someone flipped the switch to SD and then switched it back to HD. WMAQ and their HD isn't nothing to be impressed with from what I've seen. The game looks HORRIBLE on NBC while the game on ESPN looks stellar. /boggle


----------



## purtman (Sep 19, 2006)

NBC has the worst picture of all of the sports providers.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Araxen said:


> Chicago HD tonight was borked for a few minutes at the beginning of the game. Someone flipped the switch to SD and then switched it back to HD. WMAQ and their HD isn't nothing to be impressed with from what I've seen. The game looks HORRIBLE on NBC while the game on ESPN looks stellar. /boggle


The PQ, is something with NBC as a whole with regards to live events...

As HEROES, L&O:*, and other series are extremly good...

WMAQ over the three years I have been watching, has had some issues... but in general, it is extremely good.


----------



## bluemoon737 (Feb 21, 2007)

MrLatte said:


> I haven't had HD for very long (2 weeks?) but was wondering if the blocky pixelization is normal for the NBC NFL game. Only really see it in the backgrounds and not all the time. Looks like bad MPEG4 artifacts.
> 
> Viewing on Seattle KING 5 via DirecTV.
> 
> I watched a college game last week on ESPN HD and it seemed to look much better.


Getting the same thing here OTA in Va Beach.


----------



## CTuser (Oct 16, 2006)

In CT:

Definitely a DTV problem and not the local affiliate during the football game. I called a friend who has cable and receives the same NBC as I do and his picture was crystal clear. D's was totally pixelated and blocky. The SD channel looked like the normal SD channel. The HD signal cleared around half-time.


----------



## nollchr (Jan 3, 2005)

TMullenJr said:


> I was signing on to see if anybody else was experiencing issues. Before I could finish logging in, a message popped on screen saying don't call, they're aware of the issue. A couple of minutes later, everything seemed fine.
> 
> The issue I had (in CT on WVIT) was really bad pixelation & it was changing to what I can only describe as a monochrome appearance.


I saw the same thing. WVIT HD on D* was unwatchable. HD OTA looked perfect. Then D* WVIT went off air for a short time (~minute) then picture came back and it was OK, but not as good as the OTA in my opinion. WFSB HD looked great on D*. I suspect they had to "reboot" some piece of equipment that was encoding WVIT to MPEG 4....

I was kind of bummed...this was the first time i have to say the MPEG4 did not look as good as OTA. Hopefully it is some kind of annomally that will be fixed.


----------



## nollchr (Jan 3, 2005)

CTuser said:


> In CT:
> 
> Definitely a DTV problem and not the local affiliate during the football game. I called a friend who has cable and receives the same NBC as I do and his picture was crystal clear. D's was totally pixelated and blocky. The SD channel looked like the normal SD channel. The HD signal cleared around half-time.


The thing i found odd was all the commercials looked fine!!!! As soon as the game came back, the picture fell apart...


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

syphix said:


> That's not D*'s fault...sports on NBC looks terrible because they waste bandwidth on their subchannel, WeatherPlus+.


Yeah. Fox definitely has the best looking sports here. I think CBS also wastes too much bandwidth on sub channels.


----------



## paulman182 (Aug 4, 2006)

NBC from NY DNS looked good on the national MPEG2 feed.

In fact, the freezing and audio glitches that plague that channel are mostly fixed. I noticed only a couple of audio dropouts and no picture freezes at all during the first half (I fell asleep at halftime.)


----------



## Jon D (Oct 12, 2006)

Jon D said:


> Yeah. Fox definitely has the best looking sports here. I think CBS also wastes too much bandwidth on sub channels.


I take back my last.. Must have to do with uplinking and encoding. Since Fox came online way after CBS and NBC, perhaps they have the newer equipment and WVIT and WFSB have the older stuff. Phone calls to the local stations might yield some answers.


----------



## Rockywwf (Aug 21, 2006)

dblake15 said:


> Anyone else not seeing full HD on NBC for the NFL game?? Come on, first game of the season and once again NBC cannot get it right.


I saw full HD but on my local affiliate the picture was horrible to say the least. Luckily I also have the NY affiliate and that HD pic was crystal clear!


----------



## shotdisc98 (May 7, 2007)

Also disappointed with NBC football, KCRA 3 here in Nor Cal. The OTA through my HR-20 looked a little bit better than the Mpeg4, but, still have macroblocking during fast moving shots such as following players after a play or leaving the field. I know live HD is hardest to produce for now, but I hope it gets better! I can't remember but will Mpeg4 bitrate increase when D10 goes live since it may relieve some bitrate pressure from the existing sats carrying HD? I know picture quality is dependent on network, conditions, DirecTV bandwidth; I just hope that anything sent over D10 looks much better than NBC football last night.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Jon D said:


> Yeah. Fox definitely has the best looking sports here. I think CBS also wastes too much bandwidth on sub channels.


KCBS-DT Los Angeles has no subchannels and is absolutely the best OTA in the market, KTTV-DT Fox is a close second.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

shotdisc98 said:


> Also disappointed with NBC football, KCRA 3 here in Nor Cal. The OTA through my HR-20 looked a little bit better than the Mpeg4, but, still have macroblocking during fast moving shots such as following players after a play or leaving the field...I just hope that anything sent over D10 looks much better than NBC football last night.


+1


----------



## spidey (Sep 1, 2006)

paulman182 said:


> NBC from NY DNS looked good on the national MPEG2 feed.
> 
> In fact, the freezing and audio glitches that plague that channel are mostly fixed. I noticed only a couple of audio dropouts and no picture freezes at all during the first half (I fell asleep at halftime.)


not just a sports issue terrible for the today show as well, looks like its something to do with NBC and I am sure the cable folks will say the picture is clear since with cable they have always been used to seeing it "fuzzy":lol:


----------



## Ronder (Jul 9, 2007)

May NBC should use







on the lenses:grin:


----------



## dbconsultant (Sep 13, 2005)

Receiving NBCHD from Los Angeles through Dish on VIP622 (no OTA available here) and it looked great here! No problem with pixellation and it was in full HD throughout the broadcast.


----------

